# 2006 Ford Mustang mp3 = ?



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

I just bought my first car, a 2006 ford mustang with a shaker 500 sound system. the stereo says mp3 on it, that means it can play mp3 cds, but why would I bother burning an mp3 cd, why can't I just burn a regular cd and play it on the stereo.

also there is an aux button, is there somewhere to plug in an ipod or something.

thanks for the help I'm sure I'll get


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

What it means by an MP3 CD is that you can make a data CD full of MP3's and the radio will be able to read and play the songs. A regular audio CD is burnt according to how many minutes the total songs are, with a maximum of 70 minutes per CD, where as the 'MP3' CD goes by storage, i.e. 700 MB. 

The AUX jack is where you plug your iPod into, provided you have the right cable. 
http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?TabID=1&criteria=usb&ModuleNo=99543&doy=search&C=SO&U=Strat15


----------



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

thanks for the cd thing, but about the aux, how do you get the cable and where do you plug it in, do you have to pay someone to install it.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh, Sorry, I misread your post, I thought you said there was an AUX socket.

For your situation, I guess you'll need something like this 
http://www.oemautosound.com/pc-192-86-pie-frd04-aux-ford-auxiliary-input-2004-2008.aspx

which probably will have to be installed by a professional.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Aux on a factory radio is used for a CD changer that can be purchased from most places, but the plug for the head unit must be correct as the factory head unit uses a monster cable to plug it in. Do a goggle for the proper plug, it's on the backside of the head unit.
Ipod has a special plug for any head unit as it is universal, again goggle is your friend


----------

